# PHENOLIC WASHER



## rock_breaker (Dec 7, 2019)

Made a 0.625" x1/4" phenolic washer (spacer) to increase the holding strength of the drain actuating rod in my wash basin to day .
Also I drilled 5/8" holes in two pieces of 3/4" phenolic stock to slip over my Enco lathe handles. This has come about due to running my R F 31 mill with a 1" handle. I like the larger grip. The Enco carriage handle may end up at 1". I am at least the 3rd owner of th R F 31 mill and as I said in another posting the X feed screw has a stack of 3/8" flat washers. They don't rotate so I am re-gripping the handle frequently. Hopefully tomorrow the washers will get replaced with a 1" phenolic handle that will rotate as the X axis lead screw is turned.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

